# Eastern Conf Divison



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

no offense guys, and kitty, but i think the nets will win the atlantic division. this is how i see it by the end of the year

1.nets
2.boston
3.knicks
4.76ers
5. raptors

the 76ers are doing good, but itll all fall apart.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division*

I'm rooting for the 76ers...hard to win that divison. I'm a fan of Iggy and AI so I can't help but to wish them well. Just as long as it's not against us. :biggrin: I don't know what's going on with Boston.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division*



BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> no offense guys, and kitty, but i think the nets will win the atlantic division. this is how i see it by the end of the year
> 
> 1.nets
> 2.boston
> ...


the sixers have only played 6 teams that made the playoffs last season, although they have played the bucks twice as well. Virtually half of their games were played against sub .500 teams.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division*

Its not like the nets schedule was incredibly more difficult than the sixers schedule. The Sixers have been dropping games against teams they shouldn't have while beating oppenents you wouldn't have expected them too. That being said I think the Nets will take this division(too much talent) with the rest of it being up for grabs(boston,NY,Philly.) Of course I hope the Sixers take the next spot but I try to be somewhat objective and right now there is no true, clear pick for 2nd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division*

<TABLE class=gSGTableStandings cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=gSGSectionTitleStandings align=middle colSpan=11><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 background=/images/ border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=gSGSectionTitleStandings vAlign=bottom align=middle>EASTERN CONFERENCE
*(As of 12/14/05)*​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>* ATLANTIC*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Philadelphia <SUP>3</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> New Jersey <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.450</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Boston <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.400</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-0 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> New York <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>14</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.300</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Toronto <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.190</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 1 

</TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40></TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70> 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
This division is the worst in the league.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Just a note to the Nets fan above....*

The Sixers beat the Nets and are currently ahead in the standings......kind of dumb to talk smack. Wait til your team is ahead......THEN talk smack


----------



## Big Dub (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Just a note to the Nets fan above....*

1.nets
2.sixers
3.celtics
4.raps
5.knicks


----------



## Big Dub (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division*



Kitty said:


> <
> This division is the worst in the league.


this is the worst division in all of proffesional sports, :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division*

*(As of 12/20/05)*

<TABLE class=gSGTableStandings cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*ATLANTIC*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Philadelphia <SUP>3</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.520</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> New Jersey <SUP>8</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.478</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Boston <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>14</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.417</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-0 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> New York <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.261</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Toronto <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>20</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.200</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 1 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Hey, if we can't get out this funk I hope Philly does well. If the playoffs started today, Philly would be the 3rd seed and the Swamp would be the 8th seed.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division*



Big Dub said:


> this is the worst division in all of proffesional sports, :biggrin:


Atlantic Division>>>>>>>>>>>>>AFC East

anyway The Northwest division is the worst division in the NBA.

Timberwolves 14-12
Nuggets- 13-14
Jazz- 11-16
Sonics- 11-14
Blazers- 8-18


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Atlantic division*

the northwest division could beat the living **** out of the atlantic


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division*



Big Dub said:


> this is the worst division in all of proffesional sports, :biggrin:


What about the NL West?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division/Eastern Conf Divison*

<TABLE class=gSGTableStandings cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*As of 12/27/05*



</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> New Jersey <SUP>3</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.556</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> Philadelphia <SUP>7</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>14</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.519</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Boston <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.423</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-0 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> New York <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.269</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Toronto <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>21</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.222</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>* CENTRAL*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Detroit <SUP>1</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>22</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.880</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-0 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> Cleveland <SUP>4</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.654</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>12-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Milwaukee <SUP>5</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.600</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>11-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> Indiana <SUP>6</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.600</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Chicago <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.444</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>11.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 4 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Come on Philly recapture that 3rd seed.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Atlantic division/Eastern Conf Divison*

I see the end of the year as:
1. Nets
2. Sixers
3. Cetlics
4. Raptors
5. Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=gSGTableStandings cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*As of 1/3/06:*


*ATLANTIC*

</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>New Jersey <SUP>3</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.586</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Philadelphia <SUP>7</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Boston <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>18</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.400</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-0 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>New York <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>21</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.276</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Toronto <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>22</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.267</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 2 </TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*CENTRAL*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Detroit <SUP>1</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>24</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.857</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Cleveland <SUP>4</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>18</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.643</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>11-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>13-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Milwaukee <SUP>5</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.607</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Indiana <SUP>6</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>16</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.571</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Chicago <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>18</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.400</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 7 </TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*SOUTHEAST*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Miami <SUP>2</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.594</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Orlando <SUP>8</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.444</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Washington <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>16</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.429</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Charlotte <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>21</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.323</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Atlanta <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>21</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.250</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-14 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 3 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

1.nets
2.sixers
3.knicks
4.celtics
5.raptors
after what we did to the suns if we keep playin like we did then i think we could maybe make the playoffs, idk, thats just a miracle that could happen but it could....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I want to focus on trying to catch Boston and worry about everyone else. They have been inconsistent, if we can get on track we may be able to catch them then worry about targeting Philly. One game at a time, I just want to finish out the month of January with a decent record. The more wins the better, and that means the Larry Brown/Knicks meltdown thread in the Bulls forum will go silent for a little while. The Pistons are on fire! I'm pulling for them to beat the Bulls record in wins and losses in a season. It's going to be hard to do, but nothing is impossible.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

at the end of the season im predicting this:
Atlantic
nets 48-34 -3rd seed
sixers 44-38-6th,7th or 8th seed
celtics 34-48
knicks 30-52
raps 23-59


the sixers can still take the lead


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> knicks 27-55


That would sink


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

def not i say 39-43 at the worst


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> no offense guys, and kitty, but i think the nets will win the atlantic division. this is how i see it by the end of the year
> 
> 1.nets
> 2.boston
> ...


why does everyone think the C's will compete when in reality they could suck a golf ball thru a garden hose


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Boston is not a impressive team at all in my opinion.

P.S I cant believe I was dumb enough to waste 60 seconds of my life reading what Bigdonut has written under his posts.:banghead: lol


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> That would sink


i chaged it.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

YES 30 WINS, I worship you for changing it. lol :worship:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Boston is not a impressive team at all in my opinion.
> 
> P.S I cant believe I was dumb enough to waste 60 seconds of my life reading what Bigdonut has written under his posts.:banghead: lol


ha. almost funny


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I gotta find the article for you guys but there's some article that compares LB's first season with the Sixers to this season w/the Knicks. Apparently the records were the same at this point in the season. The Sixers made the playoffs that season so you never know...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> YES 30 WINS, I worship you for changing it. lol :worship:


ha ha, actually, i believe the record will be 35-47.

i was messin w/ u guys about the knick record in the above post


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wooo Hooo Toronto is on fire! 5 wins in a blasted row. Toronto is clicking on all cylinders, it will be nice if they can get another win from NJ. The Nets play the Pacers, Boston, Pistons, and the Heat after the Toronto game. Hopefully they will skid because their January schedule isn't too pretty. 

We are 3 games out of the 8th seed. Boston and Philly lost last night. Keep hope alive folks, keep hope alive! We just need to stay focus, our season rides on Steph performing the same way he did against the Wizards. Get your teammates involved and spread the offense around, and of course play solid defense for 48 minutes.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

As of 1/6/06:

<TABLE class=gSGTableStandings cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*ATLANTIC*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>New Jersey <SUP>2</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>18</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.600</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>11-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 9 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Philadelphia <SUP>7</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>16</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.485</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Boston <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.406</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-0 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Toronto <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>22</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.333</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 5 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>New York <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>21</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.300</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 2 </TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*CENTRAL*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Detroit <SUP>1</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>26</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.867</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>14-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Cleveland <SUP>4</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.633</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>12-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>13-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Milwaukee <SUP>5</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.567</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Indiana <SUP>6</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.567</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Chicago <SUP>8</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.406</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>14.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>2-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*SOUTHEAST*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Miami <SUP>3</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.559</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Washington <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>18</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.400</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Orlando <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>18</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.400</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left>Charlotte <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>22</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.313</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left>Atlanta <SUP></SUP></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>22</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.267</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-14 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Now that LB developed common sense and got Lee minutes and even a starting spot, I think we MAY make an 8th seed. At the rate the bottom of the East is going, I think 37-38 wins would be enough to secure a seed.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=gSGTableStandings cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>*As of 1/10/06*

*ATLANTIC*
</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> New Jersey <SUP>2</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.613</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-0 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 10 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> Philadelphia <SUP>7</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>11-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Boston <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>21</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.382</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-0 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> New York <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>21</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.323</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>1-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>7-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Toronto <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>24</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.314</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-13 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 2 </TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>* CENTRAL*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Detroit <SUP>1</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>26</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.839</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>14-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> Cleveland <SUP>4</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>20</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>11</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.645</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>13-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>14-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Indiana <SUP>5</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>18</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>14</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.563</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-2 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>10-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> Milwaukee <SUP>6</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>17</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>14</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.548</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>13-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>3-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Chicago <SUP>8</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.441</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-7 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 3 </TD></TR><TR class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=left>* SOUTHEAST*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*W*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=30>*L*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*PCT*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*GB*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Conf*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Div*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Home*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=50>*Road*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=40>*L 10*</TD><TD class=gSGSectionColumnHeadingsStandings noWrap align=middle width=70>*Streak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Miami <SUP>3</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>20</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>15</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.571</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>12-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> Orlando <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>18</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.419</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>5.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>8-12 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-1 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Won 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Washington <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>13</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>19</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.406</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5.500</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>7-10 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>1-4 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>8-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Lost 1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align=left> Charlotte <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>10</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>23</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>0.303</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>9-11 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>2-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>6-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-14 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>4-6 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align=middle>Lost 4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=left> Atlanta <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>22</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0.290</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>9.000</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>0-3 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>6-8 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>3-14 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>5-5 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align=middle>Won 2 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Look at the standings folks, I don't know what Boston is going through but they are free falling right now. My bet is Doc Rivers inability to coach that squad. The Swamp face the Spurs tonight hopefully Timmy and Co. can snap that winning streak and they go on a free fall themselves. Gotta love our chances this month.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The Swamp face the Spurs tonight hopefully Timmy and Co. can snap that winning streak and they go on a free fall themselves. Gotta love our chances this month.


I really dislike quoting myself but I couldn't resist. :biggrin: The Nets are free falling, they just lost 3 in the row and was blown out by the Mavs. The Bulls lost to a short handed Pacer team. You gotta love our chances of securing a playoff spot this season. Keep hope alive folks, the tide is turning.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

As we start doing good everyone in our division is falling. Now if we could just put the rapators in thier place today. nfire:


----------

